# Bad experience/ any recommendations for IN breeder



## jabond (Dec 26, 2006)

I am new to this site and new to the maltese breed. We live in south/central Indiana and my wife and I have been looking for a maltese puppy for a while now and I came upon this site. After reading all the great articles about picking the right breeder, I thought I had researched and found one that was reputable. Instead when my wife went to visit them today she was horrified. We were lied to about the condition of the home ( picture on web wasn't the same house and home very dirty) , breeds only maltese and yorkies ( numerous breeds etc.). When talking to them on the phone a written health gurantee was promised but upon arrival my wife was told she could take it to the our vet if it got sick. We were to meet them at 11:00 and the breeder couldn't find the puppy we were inquiring about and when he did the puppy was very unkept, scared to death, and looked sick to my wife. Plus he overbeared us with the champion lines sell tactic, pedigree though only had a champion on one side. Needless to say my wife politely stepped out and returned the two hour drive home. 

I guess it just goes to show that buyer beware, just as I was able to research the questions to ask they seemed to research the answers. I was wondering if any one reccomended anyone close to Indiana, or southern IL or OH. Thank you for all your post and this forum IT's great

Jebadiah


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM. I can't help you, but I am sure that someone will be able to make some suggestions. I want you to know that I admire the fact that your wife was able to walk away from what was most definately a poor breeding situation. It is really hard to do, but I'm sure you'll be happy that you waited for the right, healthy pup!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Welcome Jebadiah & your lovely wife, firstly I have to say I admire you both for you dedication & research ... you sound like VERY responsible people. As I'm on the other side of this planet, I'm afraid I can't help with any breeder recommendations, however, you have come to the right place & I'm sure there will be someone here who can help you!!

I wish you all the luck in your search, I hope your patience is well rewarded when you do find that special little one & welcome it to your family!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you for checking the place out personally and deciding to walk away from the situation! So many people take an internet ad at face value and regret it later on.

There is only one breeder recommended by the American Maltese Association in your state:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

It's a good place to start as she can also probably refer you to other breeders in Indiana if she doesn't have puppies available.

Another great way to find reputable local breeders is to attend all breed shows in your area. A breeder who shows is committed to the breed and breeds to the Maltese standard. Here is a link to look up upcoming shows in your area:

http://infodog.com/panels/in.htm

There are several good breeders in Illinois if you are willing to drive to a neighboring state:


Biancalana Maltese Carol McKissack
Westmont, IL (630) 964-3436

Seabreeze Maltese Sandy Bingham-Porter
Charleston, IL (217) 345-7571
http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com

Daryl Martin
(847) 432-9314
Park, IL

Cheryl Filson Cher-Chien Maltese
Aurora, IL 
(630) 906-1741
[email protected]


Tammy Hauptman
Tamar's Maltese
14892 Waterman Road
DeKalb, IL 60115
815-758-3074

http://www.jvlnet.com/~thauptman/


If you will consider having a puppy shipped, we can recommend top notch breeders here that members have had firsthand positive experiences with.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am a firm believer for anybody that is going to purchase a puppy to go to the breeders home if anyway possible and do a inspection. See how they raise them, how clean the inviroment is if they live in cages.(that I don't like) I personaly have came across some that will tell you anything to make a sale and they don't want you to come to their house want to meet you somewhere ,to me that is a RED FLAG. Ok the other half my story is I am a small breeder and I love for people to come to my home to admire my fur kidz and to see how they are kept and behave. But again I am very proud of my fur family they are MY LIFE. I work very hard to make my fur kidz happy and live in the best invirement as if they was the only one maltese that lived at my house. All mine are spoiled rotten from beds, clothes you name it mine has it or will be getting it. 

Keep looking and don't give up cause that special breeder you will come across. But do remember it is your hard earned money and you have every right to be picky you want a healthy good behavior baby and socialized to people.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Jebadiah: I'm so glad you found us! We love helping people find their forever furbaby.







The American Maltese Assoc. is always a good place to start, however, I found their list of breeders to many times have wrong addresses, etc. on members listed. I've found it most helpful to call someone like the heads of various Maltese clubs for better idea of who has puppies and who is showing (or has shown) their breeding dogs. On the AMA website click on "Contact Lists" and also "Clubs". You don't necessarily have to contact a club or officer in your area. Clubs like Pacific Rim, etc. have members all over. The Maltese Club of Greater Miami is a very active one. Since breeders show all over the US, they know breeders from all over. A lot of very good breeders and show people aren't even members of AMA.

You may end up with a different feeling about going a longer distance for a puppy. It would be great to be able to easily drive to the breeder's home, but that may not be possible. In the case of your recent bad experience--it was good that you did!









Keep reading and investigating---your puppy is out there.


----------



## jabond (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you for the info and we will continue to keep looking. It is hard to be patient when your looking but we definitely see the value in that now. 
Thank you and god bless
Jebadiah


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I know how you feel. I went to look at a puppy two weeks ago and had to walk away. I felt terrible walking away but as i was goiing away the next day i could not give the puppy the care it needed. The liitle thing was crawling in fleas and had scabs on his little neck. The breeder said they were playing in the sand and there was no way of keeping the fleas off them. I don't buy that. When i got Bentley ( Who is not form any champion bloodline - he was clean and healthy and had never been outside.


Hope you find a liitle one soon

Take care

Sue


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Good for you and your wife! I would have had such a hard time walking away. I remember how hard looking for a puppy is. Just remember even when you feel like it's never gonna happen, the care you're taking now in finding a good breeder is well worth all of your time. Because you chose to educate yourself and buy from a good breeder, you've steered yourself away from a lot of heart ache. And when you finally find the right one it is the most amazing feeling, even more so cause you waited.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

That visit with the breeder is for both sides. After one family was here, I sent their deposit back. In some cases, I require letters of recommendation from not only the family vet, but neighbors. 
I wish there was a way I could do home visits to prospective new owners. My precious pups will be in the buyers home, hopefully, for many years. The conditions of the home, family lifestyle, and response is going to be what that pup will live with, and if these aren't right, then we, as responsible breeders, have subjected our pup to a life of misery. 
Just as other breeders can do, I can give you many stories of people who have applied for a pup with much false information and intent. You say that you must visit the breeder because you have to see for yourself the living conditions of the adults and pups, yet you ask us to trust you on your word that your living conditions will be right. Trust should be on both sides, otherwise, it's not going to be a good match.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

West Viriginia is not so far away and many here can recommend someone from that area if you don't mind driving there. I'm from Southeastern Indiana ...Hello from a fellow Hoosier!


----------

